# dam, weir, barrage (hidráulica)



## Barbus

hola!
leyendo en inglés acerca de presas he encontrado estos tres términos: "dam", "weir", "barrage", que en el diccionario inglés-español se traducen como "presa", pero sé que no son lo mismo.
la traducción al español para "dam" sería "presa", pero alguien conoce una tradcucción más exacta para "weir" y "barrage"? valdría "azud" para alguna de las dos?
espero que podais ayudarme. gracias!


----------



## heidita

¿presa de Qué?

Agua?


----------



## Borderer

Perhaps these pictures will help:

http://www.dcs.st-and.ac.uk/~rd/remote/Dam.jpg
http://www.cee.mtu.edu/~dwatkins/images/aqua3pics/hatchery-weir.jpg
http://www.lps.u-psud.fr/EcoleNT/Photos/0424-Barrage.JPG
 
I would say that dam and barrage are the same thing, but a weir is much smaller.  You would have that on a small river, and it doesn't hold the water back.
Hope it  helps!


----------



## Alicia Translator

Nunca había oído lo de "azud"...

*azud.	*
(Del ár. hisp. assúdd, y este del ár. clás. sudd).	
(...)	
2. amb. Presa hecha en los ríos a fin de tomar agua para regar y para otros usos.

*presa.	*
(Del lat. prensa, part. de prendĕre, coger, agarrar).	
(...)
5. f. Muro grueso de piedra u otro material que se construye a través de un río, arroyo o canal, para almacenar el agua a fin de derivarla o regular su curso fuera del cauce.

Así que al parecer hay un matiz de significado. Pero para serte sincera, no sé qué diferencia puede haber entre los términos ingleses. El Merriam Webster seguro que nos sería util...


----------



## mora

Hola

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=116815

Mora


----------



## Barbus

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda. Con las fotos (gracias, Borderer) he llegado a la conclusión de que "weir" se puede traducir como "azud". Pero creo que "dam" y "barrage" no son sinónimos. Aquí una frase que he leído: "It should be noted that other hydrological structures such as barrages and weirs can have similar impacts to dams". ¿Alguien sabe lo que significa "barrage"?
Gracias otra vez!!!


----------



## araceli

Hola:
Encontré esto en un viejo diccionario:
barrage } (hidráulica) *presa de contención*
En otro diccionario:
*presa, embalse*, aquí lo dan como sinónimo de dam.


----------



## Borderer

Barbus said:
			
		

> Pero creo que "dam" y "barrage" no son sinónimos. Aquí una frase que he leído: "It should be noted that other hydrological structures such as barrages and weirs can have similar impacts to dams". ¿Alguien sabe lo que significa "barrage"?
> Gracias otra vez!!!


 
Despues de unas investigaciones: a barrage es una estructura artificial (barra) que se puede mover, por ejemplo the Thames Barrage 
http://www.swales.wea.org.uk/Image_Bank/Business_ImageResource/images/Thames%20Barrage%203.jpg que protege contra las inundaciones.  A dam es una barrera, para crear una represa.


----------



## ecantarell

Hola

La traducción que mejor describe al weir es la de "vertedero" que es una aplicación hidráulica con el fin de medición del caudal o flujo del agua.

Dam y barrage se traducen mejor como presa o represa que son obras hidráulicas con fines de almacenamiento de líquido o reducción del caudal.

Espero te sirva


----------



## blengui

Hola, 
La mejor traducción a mi paracer es:
Dam: Presa o Represa (es la estructura con la que retienes el agua puede ser de tierra o concreto compactado y es represa si creas una cenca artificial y presa si usas una cuanca natural)
Weir: barraje, es como una presa pequeña para subir el nivel, el vertedero es spillway,


----------



## virginia chemistry

The difference between a dam and a weir is mainly in their height and gates. *Dams *have a relatively high stable and small movable parts (gates). .
In *weirs *on the contrary, movable parts (gates) predominate and their height does not exceed 15 m.
Very often weirs  are combined with other hidraulic structures, thus forming *barrages.*


----------



## Poquoson711

Based on my own experience in water resources engineering I would give the following distinction...

Weirs are designed for water to flow over them in a controlled manner, while dams simply hold back the water (controlled outflow through the dam may occur over a small weir section, via an orifice, a pump, or some other flow-control mechanism).  Note that "dam" can also be a verb; when there is not much water then a weir can "dam" the water's flow.  The dam creates the lake that is behind it, but the weir placed at the control structure determines the permanent water surface elevation.  Dams can _sometimes _act as weirs and vice-verse. Most earthen dams cannot safely function as weirs; when water over-tops an earthen dam then it tends to erode and may fail catastrophically.

Also of course beavers make dams, I would never refer to a "beaver weir".


----------



## Fortunato Y

Aquí está claramente explicado
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barrage_(dam)


----------

